# Giselle



## Nono (16 Luglio 2022)

Ieri sono stato a vedere Giselle.
Spettacolo veramente di altissima qualità.
Sempre emozionante.
Tenete a mente questo nome, Claudio Coviello, il nuovo Roberto Bolle, addirittura meglio.
E se ne avete la possibilità,  è da non perdere.


----------



## Andromeda4 (17 Luglio 2022)

Avrei voluto fare danza, da piccola. E il balletto continua ad avere su di me un fascino incredibile.


----------



## Vera (17 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ieri sono stato a vedere Giselle.
> Spettacolo veramente di altissima qualità.
> Sempre emozionante.
> Tenete a mente questo nome, Claudio Coviello, il nuovo Roberto Bolle, addirittura meglio.
> E se ne avete la possibilità,  è da non perdere.


Non oserei dire meglio di Bolle. Sono due ballerini simili ma allo stesso tempo molto diversi. Lui, come è stato anche detto fin dall'inizio della sua carriera, è  più un nipotino di Nijinsky.


----------



## Nono (17 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non oserei dire meglio di Bolle. Sono due ballerini simili ma allo stesso tempo molto diversi. Lui, come è stato anche detto fin dall'inizio della sua carriera, è  più un nipotino di Nijinsky.


Ciao Vera.
Dico meglio di Bolle, opinione personale, ma non solo, per i seguenti motivi.
Tecnica, potenza, precisione e fisicità .... molto simili.
Bolle è più bello e luminoso in scena, ma Claudio è più maschio,  più principe, ma soprattutto più espressivo, cosa che è sempre stata un limite di Roberto.


----------



## Nono (17 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non oserei dire meglio di Bolle. Sono due ballerini simili ma allo stesso tempo molto diversi. Lui, come è stato anche detto fin dall'inizio della sua carriera, è  più un nipotino di Nijinsky.


Però Vera, ho fatto un errore.
Ho confuso i nomi
Mi riferivo a Jacopo Tissi


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ciao Vera.
> Dico meglio di Bolle, opinione personale, ma non solo, per i seguenti motivi.
> Tecnica, potenza, precisione e fisicità .... molto simili.
> Bolle è più bello e luminoso in scena, ma Claudio è più maschio,  più principe, ma soprattutto più espressivo, cosa che è sempre stata un limite di Roberto.


Non lo conosco e non sopporto Bolle (non metto in discussione bravura e capacità e bellezza)
Certo che essere più maschio di lui ci vuole proprio poco eh


----------



## Vera (17 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ciao Vera.
> Dico meglio di Bolle, opinione personale, ma non solo, per i seguenti motivi.
> Tecnica, potenza, precisione e fisicità .... molto simili.
> Bolle è più bello e luminoso in scena, Claudio è più maschio,  più principe, ma soprattutto più espressivo, cosa che è sempre stata un limite di Roberto.


Non sono d'accordo ma sono gusti.


Nono ha detto:


> Però Vera, ho fatto un errore.
> Ho confuso i nomi
> Mi riferivo a Jacopo Tissi


Non parlavi quindi di Coviello?


----------



## Vera (17 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo conosco e non sopporto Bolle (non metto in discussione bravura e capacità e bellezza)
> Certo che essere più maschio di lui ci vuole proprio poco eh


Cosa intendi per "maschio" riferito ad un danzatore?


----------



## Nono (17 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo ma sono gusti.
> 
> Non parlavi quindi di Coviello?


Parlavo di Tissi


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per "maschio" riferito ad un danzatore?


Uno tipo Ezralow?
Boh.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per "maschio" riferito ad un danzatore?


Non credo sia spiegabile 
Una sensazione 
E ribadisco che non sopportandolo forse sono poco obiettiva


----------



## Nono (17 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per "maschio" riferito ad un danzatore?


Nureyev era maschio, Baryshnikov era maschio, Guerra era maschio. Li vedevi proprio. E non parlo delle preferenze sessuali.
Roberto è stato un interprete straordinario,  fino a 10 anni fa prima di farsi male, ma gli è sempre mancata quella virilità in scena che a mio avviso dovrebbe avere un ballerino di quella levatura.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Nureyev era maschio, Baryshnikov era maschio, Guerra era maschio. Li vedevi proprio. E non parlo delle preferenze sessuali.
> Roberto è stato un interprete straordinario,  fino a 10 anni fa prima di farsi male, ma gli è sempre mancata quella virilità in scena che a mio avviso dovrebbe avere un ballerino di quella levatura.


Ecco l’hai spiegato tu per me


----------



## Vera (17 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Uno tipo Ezralow?
> Boh.


Mah, non saprei. Chiedevo proprio per curiosità.
Bisogna tenere conto del ruolo che il ballerino interpreta. 
Immagino sia questione di gusti.


Nono ha detto:


> Nureyev era maschio, Baryshnikov era maschio, Guerra era maschio. Li vedevi proprio. E non parlo delle preferenze sessuali.
> Roberto è stato un interprete straordinario,  fino a 10 anni fa prima di farsi male, ma gli è sempre mancata quella virilità in scena che a mio avviso dovrebbe avere un ballerino di quella levatura.


Anche su questo non sono d'accordo


----------



## Andromeda4 (17 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Nureyev era maschio, Baryshnikov era maschio, Guerra era maschio. Li vedevi proprio. E non parlo delle preferenze sessuali.
> Roberto è stato un interprete straordinario,  fino a 10 anni fa prima di farsi male, ma gli è sempre mancata quella virilità in scena che a mio avviso dovrebbe avere un ballerino di quella levatura.


È vero. È troppo etereo, efebico.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È vero. È troppo etereo, efebico.


1,87


----------



## Andromeda4 (17 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1,87


Altezza non vuol dire sempre prestanza. Per me è un efebo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Altezza non vuol dire sempre prestanza. Per me è un efebo.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 10409


È poco virile anche dopo aver finito di ballare. Bellissimo ma di virile non ha proprio nulla 
È più femminile della sua collega


----------



## Vera (17 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È poco virile anche dopo aver finito di ballare. Bellissimo ma di virile non ha proprio nulla
> È più femminile della sua collega


Mica te lo devi sposare eh


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ciao Vera.
> Dico meglio di Bolle, opinione personale, ma non solo, per i seguenti motivi.
> Tecnica, potenza, precisione e fisicità .... molto simili.
> Bolle è più bello e luminoso in scena, ma Claudio è più maschio,  più principe, ma soprattutto più espressivo, cosa che è sempre stata un limite di Roberto.


Effettivamente Roberto Bolle per quanto bravo possa essere è sempre uguale.



Vera ha detto:


> Mica te lo devi sposare eh


Nemmeno scopare, considerato che mi pare lui abbia gli stessi gusti di Nocciola.



Brunetta ha detto:


> 1,87


Anche angelino alfano è 1,87.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Mica te lo devi sposare eh


Non ho capito cosa c’entra. Ho solo detto che non è virile ne maschio, 
Dopodiché mi altera solo sentirlo parlare . Nulls da dire ripeto sulle sue doti


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Effettivamente Roberto Bolle per quanto bravo possa essere è sempre uguale.


Un gatto di marmo


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un gatto di marmo


Chissà quante vorrebbero quella tartaruga….


----------



## Nono (17 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Effettivamente Roberto Bolle per quanto bravo possa essere è sempre uguale.


Se tu guardi Nureyev, ed io l'ho visto dal vivo e anche da molto vicino, era "marziale".
Scena deserta, entrava lui, pam pam .... la riempiva.
Era sporco, osava tantissimo, non era tecnico come Bolle, ma aveva un carisma oltre l'ordinario. 
Ha cambiato il mondo della danza, ha lasciato in eredità delle coreografie imitatissime in tutto il mondo.
Tant'è che è diventato leggenda.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chissà quante vorrebbero quella tartaruga….


Può essere


----------



## Vera (17 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa c’entra. Ho solo detto che non è virile ne maschio,
> Dopodiché mi altera solo sentirlo parlare . Nulls da dire ripeto sulle sue doti


Non voglio di certo farti cambiare idea. L'ultima cosa a cui penso quando vedo Bolle è la sua virilità.


----------



## Vera (17 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Se tu guardi Nureyev, ed io l'ho visto dal vivo e anche da molto vicino, era "marziale".
> Scena deserta, entrava lui, pam pam .... la riempiva.
> Era sporco, osava tantissimo, non era tecnico come Bolle, ma aveva un carisma oltre l'ordinario.
> Ha cambiato il mondo della danza, ha lasciato in eredità delle coreografie imitatissime in tutto il mondo.
> Tant'è che è diventato leggenda.


Quando lo avresti visto?


----------



## Nono (17 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando lo avresti visto?


Diverse volte, anche quando ormai la malattia se lo stava portando via ... e volle ballare lo stesso interpretando il cigno nero nel suo lago.


----------



## Vera (17 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Diverse volte, anche quando ormai la malattia se lo stava portando via ... e volle ballare lo stesso interpretando il cigno nero nel suo lago.


Pensavo fossi più giovane.
Ti invidio. Per averlo visto più  volte, non per l'età


----------



## Nono (17 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Pensavo fossi più giovane.
> Ti invidio. Per averlo visto più  volte, non per l'età


Ahimè si, più o meno l'età di Craig.   
Comunque si, ne ho visti passare tanti


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non voglio di certo farti cambiare idea. L'ultima cosa a cui penso quando vedo Bolle è la sua virilità.


Io evito di guardarlo


----------



## Andromeda4 (17 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche angelino alfano è 1,87.


  



Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa c’entra. Ho solo detto che non è virile ne maschio,
> Dopodiché mi altera solo sentirlo parlare . Nulls da dire ripeto sulle sue doti


Ha una voce che fermati... proprio fastidiosa.



Nono ha detto:


> Se tu guardi Nureyev, ed io l'ho visto dal vivo e anche da molto vicino, era "marziale".
> Scena deserta, entrava lui, pam pam .... la riempiva.
> Era sporco, osava tantissimo, non era tecnico come Bolle, ma aveva un carisma oltre l'ordinario.
> Ha cambiato il mondo della danza, ha lasciato in eredità delle coreografie imitatissime in tutto il mondo.
> Tant'è che è diventato leggenda.


L'ho visto, purtroppo solo in tv, ma era monumentale.



Vera ha detto:


> Non voglio di certo farti cambiare idea. L'ultima cosa a cui penso quando vedo Bolle è la sua virilità.


Parlando di ballerini virili, tutta la vita Daniel Ezralow.


----------



## Vera (17 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Parlando di ballerini virili, tutta la vita Daniel Ezralow.


Completamente diverso da Bolle.


----------



## Andromeda4 (17 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Completamente diverso da Bolle.


Parlo di virilità... il resto non lo discuto.


----------



## Vera (17 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Parlo di virilità... il resto non lo discuto.


Scusa, limite mio. Non riesco a capire il concetto di virilità riferito ai ballerini.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Scusa, limite mio. Non riesco a capire il concetto di virilità riferito ai ballerini.


A me sembra semplice. Non c’è interesse per il balletto e li si guarda come uomini seminudi che si muovono.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra semplice. Non c’è interesse per il balletto e li si guarda come uomini seminudi che si muovono.


Può non esercizi competenza per il balletto. 
credo che anche il balletto trasmetta emozioni
Diciamo che a me non trasmette nulla. 
se poi lo senti parlare ti cadono le palle. Tutto il complesso non me lo fa apprezzare.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può non esercizi competenza per il balletto.
> credo che anche il balletto trasmetta emozioni
> Diciamo che a me non trasmette nulla.
> se poi lo senti parlare ti cadono le palle. Tutto il complesso non me lo fa apprezzare.


Infatti. 
Se una persona non è interessata al calcio, troverà che Totti sia stato un ragazzotto di periferia incapace di due frasi correlate.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Se una persona non è interessata al calcio, troverà che Totti sia stato un ragazzotto di periferia incapace di due frasi correlate.


Ma nessuno sta contestando le capacità di bolle 
Anche se non ti interessa il calcio sai che Totti ha delle qualità


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno sta contestando le capacità di bolle
> Anche se non ti interessa il calcio sai che Totti ha delle qualità


Però fa cadere tutto pure lui quando parla.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però fa cadere tutto pure lui quando parla.


Io lo trovo simpaticissimo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io lo trovo simpaticissimo


Anch’io, ma non è certo un intellettuale.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io, ma non è certo un intellettuale.


Bolle è insopportabile per tono di voce e movenze non sindacavo sull’intelligenza o cultura


----------



## Nono (18 Luglio 2022)

Ma nessuno mette in dubbio le eccezionali doti atletiche di Roberto. 
È sicuramente stato fino a 10 anni fa uno dei migliori al mondo.
A mio modesto parere, esecutore perfetto, ma un suo limite è sempre stata la poca espressività e "mascolinità" in scena.
Poi, io che un po' lo conosco, è una persona di gran cuore, sta facendo molto per promuovere la danza in Italia e nel mondo. E per fortuna.
Meglio quando non parla, però anche questo va a gusti


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma nessuno mette in dubbio le eccezionali doti atletiche di Roberto.
> È sicuramente stato fino a 10 anni fa uno dei migliori al mondo.
> A mio modesto parere, esecutore perfetto, ma un suo limite è sempre stata la poca espressività e "mascolinità" in scena.
> Poi, io che un po' lo conosco, è una persona di gran cuore, sta facendo molto per promuovere la danza in Italia e nel mondo. E per fortuna.
> Meglio quando non parla, però anche questo va a gusti


Ecco, esattamente il mio pensiero.


----------



## Nono (18 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ecco, esattamente il mio pensiero.


Che coppia


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Che coppia


Shall we dance?


----------



## Vera (18 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma nessuno mette in dubbio le eccezionali doti atletiche di Roberto.
> È sicuramente stato fino a 10 anni fa uno dei migliori al mondo.
> A mio modesto parere, esecutore perfetto, ma un suo limite è sempre stata la poca espressività e "mascolinità" in scena.
> Poi, io che un po' lo conosco, è una persona di gran cuore, sta facendo molto per promuovere la danza in Italia e nel mondo. E per fortuna.
> Meglio quando non parla, però anche questo va a gusti


Sulla voce sono d'accordo, non gli rende giustizia e preferirei fosse doppiato.
Ma è un uomo dalla fisicità imponente, di grande classe. È molto introverso ed educato e questo spesso viene scambiato per snobismo ed antipatia.
A me mette soggezione, per dire, è non è una cosa facile


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sulla voce sono d'accordo, non gli rende giustizia e preferirei fosse doppiato.
> Ma è un uomo dalla fisicità imponente, di grande classe. È molto introverso ed educato e questo spesso viene scambiato per snobismo ed antipatia.
> A me mette soggezione, per dire, è non è una cosa facile


Doppiato


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Parlando di ballerini virili, tutta la vita Daniel Ezralow.


Che ho indicato proprio perché non c'entra nulla con Bolle.
E' come confrontare De Andrè con i Metallica.


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Che ho indicato proprio perché non c'entra nulla con Bolle.
> E' come confrontare De Andrè con i Metallica.


Ok. Allora chi si può indicare come esempio di virilità?


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ok. Allora chi si può indicare come esempio di virilità?


Boh!
Io di danza non ho sufficienti competenze, ma anche per altre arti, come il canto, non considero la virilità o la femminilità fondamentali per definire le qualità di un artista.


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Boh!
> Io di danza non ho sufficienti competenze, ma anche per altre arti, come il canto, non considero la virilità o la femminilità fondamentali per definire le qualità di un artista.


Certo perchè una Giulietta che sembra un maschio o un Corsaro effemminato .... non sono cose fondamentali nell'economia di uno spettacolo.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Certo perchè una Giulietta che sembra un maschio o un Corsaro effemminato .... non sono cose fondamentali nell'economia di uno spettacolo.


Che siano fondamentali lo capisco (nel canto molto meno, soprattutto in quello lirico), ma alla fine qui si sta disquisendo di lana caprina.
Di virilità o femminilità di danzatori, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi hanno fisici allenati e selezionati necessariamente su parametri standard e di eccellenze nel campo.


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Che siano fondamentali lo capisco (nel canto molto meno, soprattutto in quello lirico), ma alla fine qui si sta disquisendo di lana caprina.
> Di virilità o femminilità di danzatori, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi hanno fisici allenati e selezionati necessariamente su parametri standard.


Ma qui non si parla di fisico, ma di quello che l'artista trasmette.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma qui non si parla di fisico, ma di quello che l'artista trasmette.


Secondo te da cosa dipende questa cosa?
A parte la questione della voce, che però non è determinante in scena.
Io non riesco ad avvertirla, o perlomeno, non ho questa percezione così forte.
Mediamente non credo che i passi di danza classica abbiano caratteristiche votate a mostrare la virilità, almeno nell'accezione comune del termine.


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te da cosa dipende questa cosa?
> A parte la questione della voce, che però non è determinante in scena.
> Io non riesco ad avvertirla, o perlomeno, non ho questa percezione così forte.
> Mediamente non credo che i passi di danza classica abbiano caratteristiche votate a mostrare la virilità, almeno nell'accezione comune del termine.


Non so cosa dirti.
Non è che dipenda da qualcosa.
Come una ballerina ... c'è chi esegue alla perfezione il movimento, e chi riesce a trasmettere anche sensualità. 
A parità di movimento 
Per te le donne sono tutte sensuali uguali?
Non ha mai visto danzatrici sensuali ed altre meno?
No. Tutti uguali passi .....


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirti.
> Non è che dipenda da qualcosa.
> Come una ballerina ... c'è chi esegue alla perfezione il movimento, e chi riesce a trasmettere anche sensualità.
> A parità di movimento
> ...


Non lo so, mia moglie, quando ancora non la conoscevo tanti anni fa, mi colpì proprio ballando in scena (danza moderna), ma non perché fosse particolarmente sensuale, mi piacque quello che vedevo di lei, ma era una lettura molto personale.
Armonia, soprattutto, grazia, piacevolezza ed eleganza nei movimenti, un insieme di caratteristiche che possiamo forzando un po' anche  inserire tra quelle femminili (in realtà essenza stessa della danza, almeno in quel periodo storico), ma non certo sensualità.
Il suo corpo era del resto tutto meno che sensuale nell'essenza comune: il solito delle ballerine dell'epoca, minuto, pochissimo seno, agile e leggero.
Nella vita invece era quasi un maschiaccio e si vestiva come tale, mai una scarpa col tacco, una gonna, un abito femminile. 
Se stiamo parlando di Giselle, credo che il riferimento a un certo tipo di estetica romantica non ponga in primo piano la ricerca della sensualità sul palco.


----------

